# Get down!!!



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

Gazoo probably thinks his name is Get Down since I've said it so many times. 

Here's how it usually goes. He jumps up on the counters, I have to get up and walk over to him and tell him to get down. Simply saying "Get Down" in a stern voice doesn't work, I have to walk over and say it. This works about 2-3 times before he decides he's not getting down anymore. Then the squirt bottle comes out. The threat of the bottle works 1-2 times before he decides he doesn't care and jumps up agin.

I then have to say "Get Down" and grab him and put him back down on the floor. Sometimes I have to fish him out from behind the microwave. Over and over and over and over, every single day.

The frustration builds and after 8-9 times, I'm yelling at him. Right now he's locked in a back bedroom because I'm sick and tired of him doing this. 

Most of the time he's a good cat, but this persistence in jumping on the counters and refusing to listen is really getting frustrating. 

I've tried putting aluminum foil on the spots where he usually jumps up, it worked for a day and now he just walks right over it. The squirt bottle helps a bit. He'll usually jump down after getting squirted, but at this rate he's going to be soaked. I've tried playing with him when he does this and the other day he chased around a Da Bird - type toy for almost an hour and then went right back to the counter. He has a cat tree a few feet away and he loves it. 

I don't know what else to do. Help!


----------



## nicichan (Jul 6, 2012)

My cat does the same thing, it's so frustrating! Nothing seems to keep her off the counters and I really don't want her up there! Looking forward to people's responses..


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Lucas718 said:


> .
> 
> Right now he's locked in a back bedroom because I'm sick and tired of him doing this. Help!


Prison! Locking him up may be your best bet. It may take some more patience. I would suggest switching to one word as cats don't understand human language. When He jumps up. Say 'NO!' and immediately carry him off to the bedroom. He will then (hopefully) begin to associate jumping up with 'NO! and being isolated.

Will this work? I have no idea. You might also try adding, 'Bad cat!' as he's locked up. No toys. 

If it works there will probably be times when he'll disobey anyway (attraction plus forgetfullness), but the problem may diminish.

One thing I did with Zenobi, although she only threatened to jump up, was to lift her up and let her see everything on the counter. Cats are curious about everything and just want to know.

I hope you can get something out of this. Luck.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

May I ask, WHY don't you want kitty on the counter?

I used to be all anal about them being up there but now I've just given up. I keep clorox wipes on hand to wipe the counter before I start cleaning I swab them down.

I don't keep any food stuffs on the counter (unless it is in a glass jar) so they can have at it. Now that there isn't anything UP there that is interesting they stay off for the most part (unless Book is surfing to make sure I cleaned up everything from cooking).


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

MowMow said:


> May I ask, WHY don't you want kitty on the counter?
> 
> I used to be all anal about them being up there but now I've just given up. I keep clorox wipes on hand to wipe the counter before I start cleaning I swab them down.
> 
> I don't keep any food stuffs on the counter (unless it is in a glass jar) so they can have at it. Now that there isn't anything UP there that is interesting they stay off for the most part (unless Book is surfing to make sure I cleaned up everything from cooking).


Several reasons, actually. We don't have enough cabinet space to always be able to put everything away & out of sight, so some food items have to remain out and on the counter by necessity. Second, and more importantly is that our stove has one of those smooth glass surfaces and I've seen him walk across it several times. I'm afraid that one time he's going to get up there while one of the burners is still warm and burn his paws.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

why not just cover the hob's when they are still warm??? my oven stand's alone away from the counter & I have never see my cat's get up on the oven but I ALWAYS leave empty saucepan's on top of the ring's after using them just incase

it is natural for a cat to want to get up on high surfaces & imo wrong to punish them for doing so.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's not something I've ever been able to break so it was drive myself nuts, get rid of the cats, or just get over it and deal with them up there.


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

I know where you are coming from when it come to those glass cooktops. I've got one of them too and we have 2 young maine coons that are curious about everything and want to help us in all aspects even cooking. 

We just gave up on trying to keep them off the counters cuz it's pointless. Because guess where they are when no one is home? Yup, on the counters. So we just decided that they can come and go as they please. Eventually the novelty will wear off ...hopefully.
If we've used the stove, we try diligently to cool off the element(s) by placing a really sopping wet dish cloth on top briefly and/or place a pot with water over it. This way if they do walk on the stove, they won't have direct contact. So far no one has scalded or burned their paws in this household.
And of course, we always clean our counters with major disinfectant.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's a losing battle. Even if you can make your cat so scared of you they stay off when you're home, as soon as you leave, Gazoo is probably dancing on the counters and touching everything you own to celebrate.

If you have to leave food items on the counter, put them in an airtight container so he can't smell them or damage them. 

My girls hang out on the counter while I'm cooking and/or doing the dishes. I love the company, and looking into their sweet faces and talking to them while I'm in the kitchen.

*Embrace* your counter-kitty!! :grin:


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

It is true. The only person you are driving nuts is yourself. You are fighting a losing battle, man. Use those Chlorox wipes before doing anything on the counter; just get into the habit now. What you should teach him is to not jump on the counter when YOU are using it. The best way to do that is to give him treats on the floor while you are busy with the counter and he will get the message that waiting on the floor is a nice thing to do.

I religiously put water in pots and set water filled pots on the range areas of the new glasstop cook stove. It does discourage the cats to not jump up on the range and it soothes my peace of mind the cats cannot accidently step on a hot stove top by accident. Over by the coffee pot, I have a one foot square area where I place a piece of plywood which has double sided sticky tape on it from end to end. I put this taped piece of plywood up on the counter to keep my one cat from pushing the coffee brewer off the counter. Timothy Patrick Tiger likes to mark the edges of the coffee brewer and invariably pushes it off the edge of the counter. I mounted a rail along the edge of the counter so it is not easy for Timmy to push off it off the counter, but he still goes after it and tries. So I put the plywood next to the coffee brewer, where Timmy has to stand in order to mark the brewer with his facial scent glands. After two times of getting his feet stuck on the very sticky tape, he stopped trying to mark the brewer. However, if I remove the taped plywood, he is up and pushing at it in a minute. So... The plywood and tape is a permanent fixture on my counter for these last 11 and a half years.... and counting.....


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

i dont know about how anyone else will feel about this but like 3 yrs ago we had 4 dogs 2 cats and no bedroom our bed was by the front door the place had a living room a dinning room and kitchen just not a real bedroom any ways my bf didnt want the animals on the bed so i got a scat mat it worked for both cats and dogs


----------



## Myulchee (May 11, 2012)

It is a losing battle, but...
They can still learn not to be on the counters when you are using them, or when you are around. 

Teach them the word "NO". They will learn it quickly. Don't yell it at them, just calmly say it and remove them from the counter. A spray gun works very well too, especially if you say NO and spray them at the same time, acting like you didn't really spray them. 

Keep calm as much as you can; they don't mean to make you angry, they are just really curious and like being on high things. Getting angry just strains the relationship and their perception of you. 

Cats definitely listen and learn. Wether or not they obey is sometimes up to them:fust 
But they will meet you in the middle most of the time, if they like you.

You could even try having a special pad or place for them on the counter, and then say NO when they leave it. They are smart enough to know the difference between the pad and the rest of the counter.

It will seem like they don't get it at first, but they are just testing you. Eventually they decide it's not worth the hassle to go against you when you say NO, and they accept it (...somewhat). :wink:


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm one of those who has also had no luck with keeping cats off counters...in fact the cat who used not to jump up on them now also does it!

I have given up, except when I am preparing food, when I insist.


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat (Apr 8, 2012)

I can think of *NOTHING* more futile than trying to get a cat to stay off the counters. I don't even know why people bother - just let the cat jump wherever he/she wants to jump, and don't let it bother you. If you've got stuff on the counters which could get ... adversely affected ... by a cat, just keep it out of harm's way, like in an unreachable cabinet or something.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Most importantly, keep your counters *boring* (if you can). My girls jump up, find nothing new, jump back down. I should clarify that when they're on the counter while I'm preparing food or doing dishes, we're separated by the double-sink. They know where they're supposed to stay while I'm doing stuff.


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat (Apr 8, 2012)

Lucas718 said:


> Several reasons, actually. We don't have enough cabinet space to always be able to put everything away & out of sight, so some food items have to remain out and on the counter by necessity. Second, and more importantly is that our stove has one of those smooth glass surfaces and I've seen him walk across it several times. I'm afraid that one time he's going to get up there while one of the burners is still warm and burn his paws.


Though I don't have a smooth stove surface, my cat can tell when the stove has been on recently (everything is hot) AND SHE STAYS AWAY FROM IT. I wouldn't let that worry you, even if the cat is dumb enough to walk over the surface once or twice when it is hot, he/she will quickly learn it's a dumb thing to do. Give the cat some credit, they're not that stupid.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_*Ssscat*_ is a good deterrent to scare most cats off, and it has the benefit that it works when you're not in the kitchen. Works well for cats that like to scratch at a closed bedroom door too.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Innotek-SSSCAT-Cat-Training-Aid/dp/B000RIA95G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342928942&sr=8-1&keywords=ssscat+automated+cat+deterrent[/ame]


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Kitty-The-Cat said:


> I can think of *NOTHING* more futile than trying to get a cat to stay off the counters. I don't even know why people bother -


I agree, if cats on the counter is my biggest problem in life I'm doing pretty well!

Mine know not to come up while I'm preparing food, and I'm happy with that. A quick wipedown before use is very simple habit to get into.


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

catloverami said:


> _*Ssscat*_ is a good deterrent to scare most cats off, and it has the benefit that it works when you're not in the kitchen. Works well for cats that like to scratch at a closed bedroom door too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Innotek-SSSCA...r=8-1&keywords=ssscat+automated+cat+deterrent



That gizmo looks interesting. Do you have personal experience with it?

I'd kind of like to have a discipline win round here! I have my first two Cornish Rexes and, while I am now addicted to the breed, they are the stubbornest, most resistant to behavioural strategies I have ever come near. At least my previous cats have had the decency to keep off the benches when I was actually present!

Are the cats in your avatar yours? They look lovely.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I tried the scat. Shepherd figured out to knock it on the floor by racing up and whacking it off the counter. Then he'd just go about his business up there.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Never had an indoor cat but have had dogs and even a wolf in the house. They don't jump on things when they can't see the landing point. Early on, Midnight, the wild cat, jumped up on the giant wheeled trash cart (see avatar) without the knowledge that it had a top! I hate to think of him in the house jumping on the stove. 8O Or worse yet, jumping on the table and spilling my wine glass!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You've had a wolf in the house??!!

I'm not only in the "don't worry about it, let him on the counters" side, but we actually encourage Murphy to get up there by giving him treats once he's up there. It's his go-to spot in the kitchen. He sniffs around a little, of course, but he has never eaten anything he's not supposed to. Really, no harm, no foul.


----------



## 4Sibes (Jul 21, 2012)

Wellll, I am one who does object to the kitties being on the kitchen counters. They have just about EVERYwhere else in the domicile to jump, rumble, sit, lay down on, the frickin kitchen counter is MINE! 
I pick and chose my animal battles (in a house with cats and Siberian Huskies, there are infinite possiblities for battles) and I draw the line at their cute lil butts contacting anyplace that I might possibly be making my next sandwich.

I have not had a cat on a counter (exception being the new feral who moved in several weeks ago, and that was only 3X) in over 3 years.

Luckily, for the past 40 years, the Sibes (who are in temperament like The Crazy Nasty Honey Badger, if you've seen that on YouTube?) have taught me a more passive approach to correction. I'm not into beating, and I'm not a good yeller, not that they would listen anyway....
My approach is called "natural consequence", lol!

The natural consequence of being a cat that jumps on my kitchen counter,...is "DragonSnake Hiss In A Can" gets ya.
I have cans of compressed air to clean my clipper blades or dust off the computer, and 2 of them sit on the kitchen counters.

Last kitty that "explored" up there was DannyLion, the new feral, 2 months ago, and just as I was obliviously getting something out of the fridge, "DragonSnake In A Can" was discreetly and wordlessly aimed his direction and released in short bursts.

I tell ya, it worked. 2 times and never again does he look at the counter.
Now he jumps in the fridge when I open it. Gotta get a new can of Dragons lol!

I've done this for as many years as I can remember canned air being available, w/ 100% success. But then again,...maybe I have dumb cats?


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I heard you weren't ever ever supposed to blow canned air at cats. I can't remember why, though.

We do the same thing with Io but our dragon is the handheld vaccuum.


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

I am on the "let them on the counters" side of this discussion.

Our cat, Felix, loved the kitchen counters. He would use it as a launching pad to jump up on top of the refrigerator where he would survey his domain, or walk to the kitchen window to hang out on the sill. He would sometimes be waiting up there when I walked into the kitchen with that "I'm gonna get in trouble" look. I gave him all of his pills on the countertop so his brother, Oscar, wouldn't eat one by accident. (Oscar can't jump up on the counters because of his arthritis.)

We had to have Felix put to sleep this past April, after two plus years of fighting his cardiomyopathy. He was only 14 years old. I would give anything to walk into the kitchen and see him on the counter.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

3.5Kitties said:


> I've done this for as many years as I can remember canned air being available, w/ 100% success. But then again,...maybe I have dumb cats?


omg, I'd love to see a video of what happens when you're not home. I'm 100% sure they're doing the counter dance. :grin:


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

dlowan said:


> That gizmo looks interesting. Do you have personal experience with it?
> 
> I'd kind of like to have a discipline win round here! I have my first two Cornish Rexes and, while I am now addicted to the breed, they are the stubbornest, most resistant to behavioural strategies I have ever come near. At least my previous cats have had the decency to keep off the benches when I was actually present!
> 
> Are the cats in your avatar yours? They look lovely.


Yes, both my Devons were bad counter surfers when they were younger for a while until I got the _Ssscat_ and that lasted for quite a few years.....but lately I've noticed them testing the counter, and my Ssscat is out of gas, so will have to get a refill, as I hate telling them to "Get Down!" too. At 7 y.o. my Devons are pretty good at listening to what I tell them. They're quite a bit more laid back (maybe the influence of British Shorthair or American Shorthair that's in their background which is still allowed as outcross breeds until 2013 in CFA=Cat Fanciers' Assoc.) whereas I'm led to believe there's more Siamese in the Cornish Rex ....their head is quite similar to Siamese, whereas the Devons have a shorter nose with a "stop". The breeder I got my Devons from started outwith Cornish Rex but found their activity level too "off-the-wall" for her liking as they actually bounced off the walls!, so she switched to the Devons. 

Yes the Devons in my avatar are mine and are half-brother half-sister to each other, same sire, different dams. Alkee is gold- eyed white spay....her real name is Alkitotle, a Devon word meaning "silly elf" which suits her to a tee, and Zuba is a blue-eyed seal-silver lynx-point & white neuter. Zuba is solid muscle and large for a Devon and tips the scales at 12.8 lbs., and Alkee is 10.5 lbs. Wonderful cats, clever and cuddly--real lap sitters--who want to help with everything I do. :2kitties


----------



## 4Sibes (Jul 21, 2012)

marie73 said:


> omg, I'd love to see a video of what happens when you're not home. I'm 100% sure they're doing the counter dance. :grin:


:grin: I work from home. Poor kitties, lol! 
They do not get on my counters, that's a promise.

for Jacq. I am certain you heard that, and likely 100% correct. A responsible company manufactures cans of compressed air that include a bitterant to discourage inhalation.
By no means do I ever aim the can "at" the kitty, don't even need to. It's the noise.

BTW, the Innotek solution, the product "Ssscat", well here's what they have to say about the product...
"Unscented, harmless, stainfree, environmentally friendly, leaves no residue, 100% safe for humans, animals, and the environment, fast, effective, painless." Sound like air? 

Innotek markets their product for anywhere from 25 to 40+ bucks, and batteries are required, and the failure rates of the units should be noted.

I buy 3 cans of compressed air at Costco for a fraction of that, and use them at my discretion, and not AT the kitty.
I fear I failed to mention that before, and should now emphasize that for the same reason you initially heard people should NOT use canned/compressed air as a correction for pets, unless one reads labels and has common sense, then go with the Innotek model as a deterrent.


----------



## 4Sibes (Jul 21, 2012)

OSCARSMOM said:


> We had to have Felix put to sleep this past April, after two plus years of fighting his cardiomyopathy. He was only 14 years old. I would give anything to walk into the kitchen and see him on the counter.


I'm sorry. I know that pain. Many, many, times over now.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

It's good to know you're being responsible about it.  I'm sure you could rig up a motion detector and a vice if you want them to stay off when you're out or at night time.

I have a bad habit of eating at my desk. Io's allowed on it all the time except when there's dishes (she likes to "wash her hands" in my coffee cup. Bleaurgh.) I fear I'll never be able to get her to recognize when it's "no-go" time, so when she jumps up there I just ululate "blu-lu-lu-lu-lu-lu-lup" while picking her up and putting her on the floor. I don't really have to make the noise, I guess. But it's fun. Like she's a kitty flying saucer or something.


----------



## 4Sibes (Jul 21, 2012)

Jacq said:


> It's good to know you're being responsible about it.  I'm sure you could rig up a motion detector and a vice if you want them to stay off when you're out or at night time.


I've never had the need, and sadly, other than a quick trip to the market, or sled dog racing weekends (Winter, and the woodstove rates way above a cold kitchen counter), I don't get out that much. 

Kitty flying saucer games are fun for all involved. :jump


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

catloverami said:


> The breeder I got my Devons from started outwith Cornish Rex but found their activity level too "off-the-wall" for her liking as they actually bounced off the walls!, so she switched to the Devons.
> 
> Yes the Devons in my avatar are mine and are half-brother half-sister to each other, same sire, different dams. Alkee is gold- eyed white spay....her real name is Alkitotle, a Devon word meaning "silly elf" which suits her to a tee, and Zuba is a blue-eyed seal-silver lynx-point & white neuter. Zuba is solid muscle and large for a Devon and tips the scales at 12.8 lbs., and Alkee is 10.5 lbs. Wonderful cats, clever and cuddly--real lap sitters--who want to help with everything I do. :2kitties


Yes...the Cornish do have a lot of Siamese, which I love, and they DO bounce off walls!

I thought yours to be Devons......they are very lovely.


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

My savannah used to be really bad about being on the counters. It's kinda funny, my stove has a touch pad for the oven. A couple times I've gotten home from work to a hot house and the oven on. After that happend 2-3 times I broke out the instructions to see how to lock key pad. Once locked the only button that still works when the key pad is locked it the oven light. I would wake up in the middle of the night hearing beep, beep, beep, beep, beep, beep, as he sits there and turns the oven light on and off so he can listen to the beeping noise. 
Bought a few cans of Ssssscat and within a couple of days he stopped jumping up on the counters. I know even while I am at work he doesn't jump up because I've put his favorite toy or treats on the counter when I go to work and there still there when I get home. His favorite thing he used to do is take the sink sponge out of the sink and put it in his water dish. I had to keep in under the sink. I can now leave it in the sink and it goes untouched. 
I would recommend Sssscat.


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll have to look into the ssssscat product. Nothing else has worked so far. He's a persistent little bugger.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

marie73 said:


> It's a losing battle. Even if you can make your cat so scared of you they stay off when you're home, as soon as you leave, Gazoo is probably dancing on the counters and touching everything you own to celebrate.


Yup. It's truly pointless. I think the key is to arrange things so the cat can't get into trouble and let it go. I keep a kettle w/ water on it on the stove--when I remove a pot from the stove, leaving a hot burner, I put the kettle on to keep the burner covered while it cools off. Easy to do! [Oh, and my stove has a smooth glass surface as well.]

As for storage--I've lived in TEENY apts before so I get that. The key is to get storage containers. They stack, some have drawers, etc. Depending on what you need to store, you can put them on the floor or on the counter. You can also re-work your storage w/ in the cabinets--more than likely there's lots of wasted space. Getting tall thin containers for food that take up the vertical space works well. 

I would put my energy towards that rather than towards trying to win an impossible battle.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Io's never been up on our kitchen counters. I think the combination of them being jusssst high enough (~4.5 feet) and the fact they have a leading edge sticking out about 2 inches keeps her off. She can't see anything up there, and we never carry her around the kitchen to see, so I guess it doesn't interest her.

I know she's not doing the counter-dance when we're away because I have my bamboo plant up there and she _loves_ trying to sharpen her claws on it. I finally put it there because she would get to it anywhere else in the house, and when it was in the bathroom I'd pick her up and as soon as she saw it she'd _reaaaaaach_ for it, trying to get a claw in and tumbling the plant (and expensive vase) to the floor.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

ssscat or double sided tape. Sticky paws tend to do the trick even on the evil little minion known as Miss M who doesn't get why the inside high places aren't allowed like the outside high places.


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

This is the most stubborn cat I've ever seen. He knows he's not supposed to be on the counter because most of the time he jumps down when he sees me coming. He's just intent on doing what he wants to do, going where he wants to go, and no amount of spraying, yelling, or shaking cans with pennies in them is going to deter him. As soon as he gets down, he's right back up and then he gives you this look like "yeah I'm up here again, what are you going to do about it?" I can't sit down and watch tv in the living room or use the computer because as soon as I do, he starts jumping up again. I'm convinced he's doing it on purpose.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

He's not the world's most "stubborn" cat. He's just a CAT. And he doesn't know he's not "supposed" to be up there--he just knows that you act insane when he gets up there so he gets off to avoid the insane act when he sees you.  Cats are amoral, remember.

IMO it's a waste of energy. Some cats are counter cats (my Jonah) while others rarely bother (my Calvin). Getting your knickers in a twist about it is likely to damage your relationship w/ the cat. Spend your time and energy on managing the situation (cover burners, get new storage containers, etc.)--you'll live longer!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have to agree with HM. The only one who is getting stressed out about the counter is you. He's not doing it to annoy you and he isn't being vindictive, he's just doing cat stuff (jumping up on things) and wondering why you become a maniac.


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

I just watched an episode of "My Cat From ****" last night on my computer. One of the guys was going crazy because Roscoe, the cat, was jumping up on the counters. Jackson had them clicker train him with treats and Roscoe just sits on his little stool by the counter and watches while the guy prepares food. Maybe you could pick up some tips. 

Here's the link to the video:
http://animal.discovery.com/tv-shows/my-cat-from-****/videos/roscoe-the-menace.htm

I think it is the second scenario in the show.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes--not hard to do. Cats are great clicker trainees. But keep in mind that this only works when you are there. When you're not home they'll be up there in a heartbeat LOL.


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

It's personal now. He's challenged me to a battle of will. No one is more stubborn than me. NO ONE!!! :wink:

Sorry, folks. I refuse to believe that I should just let him do whatever he wants.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Lucas718 said:


> It's personal now. He's challenged me to a battle of will. No one is more stubborn than me. NO ONE!!! :wink:
> 
> Sorry, folks. I refuse to believe that I should just let him do whatever he wants.


So, you're in a battle of wills..with a cat? :wink: Let me know how that goes.

Seriously, there's one thing I learned (and anyone with kids or a spouse has probably learned).. PICK YOUR BATTLES.

GOod luck, but I think all you're going to do is drive yourself nuts and be in a state of constant frustration with your beloved pet. :dis


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

That was mostly a joke, but in a way I kind of am in a battle of wills.

99% of the time he's a great cat. We have a lot of fun. We play. He greets me at the door when I come home. I'll make him a ball out of tinfoil and he'll chase it around for hours and bring it to me so I can throw it for him. He climbs up in my lap and takes a nap with me on the couch. He just has a bad habit that needs to be broken. I don't think he'll be traumatized or anything if I chase him off the counters.

I don't really see it as being any different than if he were scratching up the couch or peeing on the bed. He's doing something I don't want him to do and I'm going to do what I can to get him to stop. Just because he isn't being destructive doesn't mean I should let him continue.

It may prove futile, but I intend to continue in the hopes that he'll eventually get tired of our little power struggle.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Lucas718 said:


> 99% of the time he's a great cat. We have a lot of fun. We play. He greets me at the door when I come home. I'll make him a ball out of tinfoil and he'll chase it around for hours and bring it to me so I can throw it for him. He climbs up in my lap and takes a nap with me on the couch. He just has a bad habit that needs to be broken. I don't think he'll be traumatized or anything if I chase him off the counters.


No, he won't be, unless you escalate things (which you may end up doing if you persist), but more than likely you will be unsuccessful (so frustrated). <shrug> Up to you!

99% great is pretty darn great IMHO. I don't ask even that of ANYONE in my life--why would I ask it of my cat? No one is perfect.


> I don't really see it as being any different than if he were scratching up the couch or peeing on the bed. He's doing something I don't want him to do and I'm going to do what I can to get him to stop. Just because he isn't being destructive doesn't mean I should let him continue.


These things are ENTIRELY different.

If he were scratching the couch you could easily offer an alternative that was just as good if not better (really great scratching post). The key is not to punish the cat so he won't scratch (won't work b/c he NEEDS to scratch), but to offer an alternative that is better.

If he were peeing on the bed the problem would most likely be medical. You would need to go to the vet, get him antibiotics, etc., change his food from dry to canned, etc. 

Cats do not do things to tick you off. They do things b/c they WANT to do them. If your cat is doing 99% of stuff that you want him to do, you're doing better than most of us. My advice is to stop worrying about perfection and let him have ONE way in which he is imperfect.


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

I may have missed this in this now long thread, but does he have some cat towers? Maybe if you offered him an alternative for being up high he would use it rather than your countertop???


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

OSCARSMOM said:


> I may have missed this in this now long thread, but does he have some cat towers? Maybe if you offered him an alternative for being up high he would use it rather than your countertop???


He does. He has a cat tree about 4 feet high and he loves it. I also open the blinds in the window so he can jump up there and look out and watch the birds. We also have a half-wall by the front door (about counter height) which he's allowed on. He has other options and most of them are no more than a few feet away from the kitchen counter.


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

hoofmaiden said:


> No, he won't be, unless you escalate things (which you may end up doing if you persist), but more than likely you will be unsuccessful (so frustrated). <shrug> Up to you!
> 
> 99% great is pretty darn great IMHO. I don't ask even that of ANYONE in my life--why would I ask it of my cat? No one is perfect.
> These things are ENTIRELY different.
> ...


We're gonna have to agree to disagree here. I see it as a behavioral problem and will treat it as such. If someone is doing something I find annoying or don't want them to do, then I'm going to try to get them to stop. I'm not just going to shrug my shoulders and say "oh well".

I don't expect him to be perfect, but I do expect him to eventually learn that some things are off-limits.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Good luck w/ that.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I let my cats do what they want as long as they aren't hurting themselves. I want to enjoy my time with them, not being frustrated with it. 

This is their home too. I'm certainly not the boss, nor do I feel a need to show my cats that I am more powerful than them.

Anywhoo, this is your life with your cat, not mine. I wish you good luck in your search for something that will work (not being sarcastic).


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

hoofmaiden said:


> Good luck w/ that.


Yep!

Have been sitting here laughing at this thread, getting so worked up for what is really a non-issue.


Also, 4ft is a tiny cat tree. Tall trees with many levels are far more entertaining.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've stopped petting my cats until they greet me at the door with Bailey's. Enough is enough. I'm not just going to shrug my shoulders and say "oh well." I don't expect them to be perfect, but I do expect them to eventually learn that some things are required.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Actually I think he's worked out that you are more entertaining when he's doing what he wants.

Trying to get a cat to stay off counters is utterly pointless. You may as well try and teach him how to play Mahjong...


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

I thought I would get more helpful responses than I got. Thanks to everyone who did try to provide some assistance instead of telling me just to accept it. I wonder though at what point do you get involved in trying to change you cat's behavior? Do you just accept it when your cat is loudly meowing in the middle of the night? Is it ok if he steals food off your plate? How about if he's tearing up your couch, carpet, or walls? Would you do nothing if your cat was spraying in the house? Oh well, good luck with that. 

Where is the dividing line between it being a minor issue that should be ignored or an issue that needs to be dealt with? My last cat understood his boundaries and wasn't hard to train, so I know it isn't a pointless endeavor. He did so well that he even started bringing me some Baileys each night before we played Mahjong.


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

Lucas718 said:


> I thought I would get more helpful responses than I got. Thanks to everyone who did try to provide some assistance instead of telling me just to accept it. I wonder though at what point do you get involved in trying to change you cat's behavior? Do you just accept it when your cat is loudly meowing in the middle of the night? Is it ok if he steals food off your plate? How about if he's tearing up your couch, carpet, or walls? Would you do nothing if your cat was spraying in the house? Oh well, good luck with that.
> 
> Where is the dividing line between it being a minor issue that should be ignored or an issue that needs to be dealt with? My last cat understood his boundaries and wasn't hard to train, so I know it isn't a pointless endeavor. He did so well that he even started bringing me some Baileys each night before we played Mahjong.


Like I said before, try Sssscat. Worked like a charm. I'm not using them anymore and he still stays off the counters even when I'm not home.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lucas718 said:


> I thought I would get more helpful responses than I got. Thanks to everyone who did try to provide some assistance instead of telling me just to accept it. I wonder though at what point do you get involved in trying to change you cat's behavior? Do you just accept it when your cat is loudly meowing in the middle of the night? Is it ok if he steals food off your plate? How about if he's tearing up your couch, carpet, or walls? Would you do nothing if your cat was spraying in the house? Oh well, good luck with that.
> 
> Where is the dividing line between it being a minor issue that should be ignored or an issue that needs to be dealt with? My last cat understood his boundaries and wasn't hard to train, so I know it isn't a pointless endeavor. He did so well that he even started bringing me some Baileys each night before we played Mahjong.


Detol solved the problem for me. Oh and we don't keep food out all the time either. The oven is an issue with an easy solution (keep something on it). If you don't want advice, don't ask for it.


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

Huge said:


> Detol solved the problem for me. Oh and we don't keep food out all the time either. The oven is an issue with an easy solution (keep something on it). If you don't want advice, don't ask for it.


I did want advice... real advice, not sarcasm or being told that it's a minor issue that I should just accept. Anyway, again, thank you to the people who gave actual advice without talking down to me like I'm a terrible cat owner.

I do intend to look into the ssscat product. I thought at one time Petsmart sold it, but I couldn't find it the other day when I went.

What is Detol? I'm not familiar with that.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sorry if you felt attacked. Just because the advice wasn't what YOU wanted to hear didn't mean it wasn't valid. My advice WAS to just get over it.  Now I'm over you.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Who on earth said you were a bad cat owner... wow talk about reading things which aren't there. No one even hinted at it.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

The last time Midnight, the wild cat, escaped into the house (when I opened the garage access door to give him his food) he ran into the living room and jumped onto the coffee table in front of the sofa. You would think he would go for the "soft stuff". I carried him out into the garage with his food. :lol:


----------

